# Incinerator



## kjavanb123 (Jul 6, 2015)

All,

Continuing with my building equipments to process components removed manually from the boards, I put together this incinerator. It uses gasoline as fuel, and it has a gate to allow air to be mixed with gasoline. The guy who was technician set it up in a way that there is no smoke at all during its operation.

This burner unit is used mostly in commerical water heater. I used 1" nozzle to produce the flame as can be seen in the pictures, then using firebricks, I constructed a cubical, I was testing the flame, and with few ICs dropped at different part of the flame, they immidately turned white. 

This test indicates if ICs get shredded prior to incineration, they will have more complete incineration. This produced absolutly no smoke or fume from ICs. I am going to put a fire resistant top on this bricks. And feed the ICs through a shoot over the flames. More pictures of this unit tommorow.

The overall picture of incineration unit.



I had to tilt the unit forward, so the flame is pretty much covering the surface of the firebricks.



Dropped few ICs in different part of the flame, and all of them pretty much at the same rate got incinerated. Even dropped a few RJ45 sockets and the plastic turned into powder, and again no smoke at all.



I have over 20 lbs of ICs which will be tested with this unit, will post result tommorow.

Regards,
Kj


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 6, 2015)

Put steel sheet on bottom. IC will crack and fall in spaces between bricks.


----------



## resabed01 (Jul 6, 2015)

Did your test indicate if your ICs were shred before incineration, you would have losses because of the particulate matter carried away in the draft?


----------



## dannlee (Jul 6, 2015)

Getting the IC's past their 'fireball minute' is only the first step; holding them at a low cherry red long enough the encapsulation epoxies ash completely through, including grey ash at every point of contact to the silicon glass chip takes patience and bunches of energy. 

I've included a holding bin in the flue to be able to use the otherwise waste heat from the active burn times.

Also - there is the matter of melting the gold bonding wires, especially the top layers of chips that get the highest heat soak and glow incandescent...

It would not be much of a problem EXCEPT the gold can & will wick back onto the Kovar legs or find the high-reliability braze material used to bond silica dies to heat spreaders and create some exotic alloys that need to be dealt with - if one 'calls' it inquarting and processes all the heaviest sediments from water separated ashes (the metals may have charred/pop-corned and not look like metal) then its no/low losses IF every wire leg gets digested and the silica glass frit used as epoxy filler gets the densest fraction processed to retrieve gold and possibly other precious metals...


----------



## kjavanb123 (Jul 6, 2015)

Patnor,
Well noted on using steel sheet. This will make discharging ICs easier.

Resabed01,
I noticed if whole IC incinerated, this will take longer time, for complete burning of inside out. By shredding ICs to 1/4", their inner part is exposed and that should make incineration time less than when they are whole. I will test this theory tommorow.

Dannlee,
Considering that these ICs will be smelted, I wouldnt be concern about gold bonding wires melting, as ICs after incineration will be milled, and the fine powder and legs and silicon will be smelted all together.

Regards
Kj


----------

